# Easy sauce for steamed salmon?



## Flavio (Dec 31, 2014)

Two questions on salmon:

a) I recently tried a sauce recipe (natural yogurt, 1 shallot, cumin, salt, pepper) that didn't work and the final result was awful. I used 3 tsp of powdered cumin and the sauce was inedible. Should I have used less cumin or chopped cumin instead?

b) I love steamed salmon and I'm looking for EASY sauce recipes. Any tips or recipes are more than welcome.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## binny (Dec 31, 2014)

Herbed Oil, Place enough olive oil to coat peeled garlic cloves, rosemary , chilli and lemon slices. Heat on low heat till the garlic is cooked but not coloured drain your gloves etc and keep your oil. The oil should be really nice and tasty

Compound butters- Blitz sweet chilli sauce, garlic ginger with salted butter then roll and refridgeate as a sauce. You can do the same with any other recipes etc parsley, dill, garlic butter all suitable for salmon.

Butter sauce- make a reduction of lemon juice and white wine, Add butter into reduction over a low heat while stiring to make butter sauce.

Hollandaise sauce - crack two egg yolks into a food processor blitz with vinegar and add clarified butter till it binds. Or buy it already made.

Make a salsa - e.g salsa verde which is just alot of finely chopped herbs w olive oil.
Make one up e.g Orange, mint, tomato, diced onion

Cream sauce- Shallots white wine mushrooms cream

heres a few sauces to keep you going 

And for your question before.

Nothing more worse than eating a raw spice like cummin and raw onions. My advice to you is to toast your spice off in a pan with your shallots then add with yoghurt then try it should taste 100% better


----------



## CraigC (Dec 31, 2014)

Flavio said:


> Two questions on salmon:
> 
> a) I recently tried a sauce recipe (natural yogurt, 1 shallot, cumin, salt, pepper) that didn't work and the final result was awful. I used 3 tsp of powdered cumin and the sauce was inedible. Should I have used less cumin or chopped cumin instead?
> 
> ...



Although I'm not a fan of salmon (except Nova, Lox and Gravlax), it seems that dill works well with it. Maybe a yogurt and dill combination.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 31, 2014)

Flavio said:


> Two questions on salmon:
> 
> a) I recently tried a sauce recipe (natural yogurt, 1 shallot, cumin, salt, pepper) that didn't work and the final result was awful. I used 3 tsp of powdered cumin and the sauce was inedible. Should I have used less cumin or chopped cumin instead?
> 
> ...




Your recipe called for 3t of cumin?  For how much yogurt?

Try marinating your salmon in teriyaki sauce and then broiling or grilling.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 31, 2014)

Cumin is a strong flavored spice.  For one or two servings, a fraction of one teaspoon would be plenty.


----------



## Flavio (Dec 31, 2014)

jennyema said:


> Your recipe called for 3t of cumin?  For how much yogurt?
> 
> [...]



240 g of natural yogurt, no sugar added.

I forgot to mention that I cooked it for a couple minutes at 37.C.

Thanks for your replies, guys!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 31, 2014)

So about 1 cup of yogurt. 

I like to use a remoulade with salmon. There are lots of recipes. This ginger remoulade is one of my favorites:

Ginger Remoulade for Fish
1 cup mayonnaise or plain yogurt
1 tbsp grated fresh ginger 
2 tbsp. minced celery
2 tbsp. minced onion
2 tbsp. minced parsley
2 tbsp. ketchup
Salt and pepper to taste

Mix all ingredients in a small bowl. Cover and refrigerate at least one hour for flavors to blend. Leftovers can be used as a sandwich spread or or to make salmon salad.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Dec 31, 2014)

GG - I think your Ginger remoulade is missing a key ingredient.  Ginger.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 31, 2014)

OMG! 

1 tbsp grated fresh ginger 

Thanks!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 31, 2014)

I feel like I should go check the recipe now, to make sure those measurements are right. I'm not home but I'll check later. Dang memory.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 31, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> OMG!
> 
> 1 tbsp grated fresh ginger
> 
> Thanks!



I edited it in there...sure you are not missing some garlic???  Needs more garlic.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 1, 2015)

For salmon I like a simple sauce.  Lemon caper butter.  Perhaps with a little dill.

Homemade mayonnaise also works well.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 1, 2015)

For steamed or poached salmon, I agree simple is a good choice. Lemon caper butter - or even just butter alone - sounds awesome to me.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 1, 2015)

Soy Sauce (low sodium)
Honey
Chili flakes
Bourbon
Crushed garlic
Crushed ginger
Scallions as floaters.
Warm all ingredients except the scallions. Cool and top/garnish with sliced scallions.
Works well as a marinade too.


----------



## puffin3 (Feb 18, 2015)

Fish Soup Provencale Bouride) Recipe - Food.com
 You might like this approach. Just add the steamed salmon into the bowl/s before serving. Add a tsp of anchovy paste to the soup/sauce.


----------

